# Windows XP mit orginalem key downloaden?



## Drottel (1. Juni 2009)

tach
ich habe einen  orginalen windows xp key aber leider keine funktionierende CD. Kann ich jetzt irgenwo ein ersatz dafür finden, sprich die version legal downloaden und meinen key eingeben? oder kann man auch eine recoverycd (von einem anderen rechner) für eine neuinstallation nehmen?


----------



## Railroadfighter (1. Juni 2009)

Entweder besorgst du dir eine Keylose CD bei Ebay (3-5€), oder besorgst dir ein Image per Torrent, wenn du einen legalen Key verwendest ist nicht illegalles dabei (Hoff ich mal).

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Pommes (1. Juni 2009)

Welche Version brauchste denn?
Ja du kannst auch die Recover-CD nutzen


----------



## Drottel (1. Juni 2009)

ich hbae ein key für Windows XP 32 bit media center edition
recovery ist das gleiche system.
und wie kann man eine neuinstallation machen wenn man nur recovery hat weil wenn ich recovery mache verlangnt er immer noch einer bestimmten treiber cd die aber bei meinem neuen system nicht mehr passt


----------



## Nucleus (1. Juni 2009)

Aus einer Recovery-CD kann man mit nlite eine vollwertige Installations-CD machen.


----------



## kays (1. Juni 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Entweder besorgst du dir eine Keylose CD bei Ebay (3-5€), oder besorgst dir ein Image per Torrent, wenn du einen legalen Key verwendest ist nicht illegalles dabei (Hoff ich mal).
> 
> grüße, Railroads



FALSCH, ist Illegal

Du kannst dir den Datenträger bei MS auf der Seite besorgen, kostet meist nur paar € für den Versand.

So erhalten Sie Ersatz für Microsoft-Software und -Hardware, Service Packs oder Bedienungsanleitungen

gruß kays

EDIT: Lieferzeit war bei mir (XP CD hatte Hund als Spielzeug missbraucht) 4 tage


----------



## Ketchup (1. Juni 2009)

im notfall kannst du vllt auch paar freunde fragen ob sie noch eine cd haben, die du mit deinem key benutz


----------



## ForgottenRealm (1. Juni 2009)

Ich bezweifle, dass seine Freunde ebenfalls die Media Center Edition haben.

Besorg dir bei Microsoft ne Ersatz-CD und gut ist.

Downloaden ist erstens illegal und zweitens weiss man nie ob da nicht irgendwelche Viren eingeschmuggelt sind oder nicht.


----------



## Drottel (1. Juni 2009)

danke für die tipps ich glaube zwar nicht das es mit nlite funktionieren wird da es für 64 und 86 bit systeme ausgelegt ist aber ich werde es mal versuchen, vlt klappt es ja.
aber das angebot von MS werde ich warscheinlich annehemen da weiß man einfach was man hat. (Naja nicht immer)


----------



## Nucleus (1. Juni 2009)

Hab' damals auch ne CD von meinem XP32bit erstellt.
Hat ohne Probleme geklappt.

Und von 86bit hab' ich noch nichts gehört


----------



## Drottel (1. Juni 2009)

doch auf dieser website steht das es für 64 und 86 bit systeme ausgelegt ist.
aber ich probiers einfach


----------



## affenhirn (1. Juni 2009)

kannst es trotzdem verwnden.
x86=x32 (hab ich mal gelesen)


----------



## Hansa23 (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo x86 bedeutet das es sich um das 32 bit Windows handelt es gibt kein Windows 86 bit nur 64 und 32 bit.

Das x86 bedeutet nur das es abwärts kompatibel zu den Befehlen der 286er, 386er  Prozessoren usw. ist.


----------



## Drottel (1. Juni 2009)

danke für den hinweis,
ich habe nur ein anderes problem bei meiner recovery (von Asus), nlite will diese einfach nicht anerkennen hab die treiber und die recovery reingelegt.
Beide haben den I386 ordner aber nlite behauptet immer das:

_Stellen sie sicher, dass der ausgewählte ordner den besagten "I386 oder AMD64" Ordner und korrekte Windows-Installationsdateinen enthält._
_[...]_

_in meiner recovery sind der I386 ordner; ASUS.gho; WINNT.sif und WINPE.rar oder iso enthalten_

_in dem WINPE ist wiederrum ein I386 ornder _

_kann es sein das ich den ordner entpacken muss um an die dateien zu kommen? _


----------



## kmf (1. Juni 2009)

kays schrieb:


> FALSCH, ist Illegal
> 
> Du kannst dir den Datenträger bei MS auf der Seite besorgen, kostet meist nur paar € für den Versand.
> 
> ...


Lohnt nicht - kostet derzeit 20,20 € + MwSt. 

Billiger ist es eine CD vom Freund oder Bekannten auszuleihen.


----------



## kays (1. Juni 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Lohnt nicht - kostet derzeit 20,20 € + MwSt.
> 
> Billiger ist es eine CD vom Freund oder Bekannten auszuleihen.



 ich hab damals nur um die 3€ für gezahlt, für 20,20 bekommst ja schon ein neues in der bucht.....


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2009)

Wie gehabt. Die Forensuche liefert einige Ergebnisse zum Thema. Legal ist die Beschaffung einer CD nur unter Angabe des Lizenz-Keys bei Microsoft - Link steht ja etwas weiter oben im Thread.

CLOSED.


----------

